# hey, 10g tank.



## OfaRevolution31 (Apr 4, 2005)

hey i have an empty 10g tank, and i want to put something in it, is there anything good fish i can have in there?? thanks :nod:


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

no good fish just make it a feeder tank. it wont hold a piranha for long.


----------



## Kill ya Piranya (Mar 23, 2005)

I would use it as a feeder fish tank if i was u.


----------



## OfaRevolution31 (Apr 4, 2005)

ok.. how many feeder u think i could get in there??? and isent there any other kinds of cool fish i could get... pacu maybe? or something


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

pacu get up to like 3 feet long so its not gona fit in a 10g. if you want to start a 10g community get some tetras and corydoras those are cool. and heavily plant it


----------



## red&black (Feb 25, 2005)

OfaRevolution31 said:


> ok.. how many feeder u think i could get in there??? and isent there any other kinds of cool fish i could get... pacu maybe? or something
> [snapback]972486[/snapback]​


definately not a pacu. those things get HUGE.


----------



## cooldudectd (Mar 4, 2004)

A pacu would be hanging halfway out of that thing in about 6 months......


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

how bout some plants and a group of tetras, would be color ful and active


----------



## OfaRevolution31 (Apr 4, 2005)

lol.. ha ya thats true. the pacu would be huge... maybe a silver dollar.. or can i try a silver wit my 3 reds, since i sold 2....?? anythign else cool?


----------



## Mack (Oct 31, 2004)

Maybe some neon tetras, and a betta.


----------



## Umbilical Syllables (Dec 16, 2004)

I'd plant it nice and full, and pick up 2 or 3 killifish, and maybe some cardinal tetras to fill up the middle.


----------



## OfaRevolution31 (Apr 4, 2005)

ok.. so i guess there is no cool big fish, or kinda big.


----------



## Mack (Oct 31, 2004)

Well duh, it's a 10 gallon tank. What did you expect?


----------



## OfaRevolution31 (Apr 4, 2005)

idk.. maybe something.. could i get some tiger barbs, or a red tailed shark?


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

red tailed sharks might work.....i wouldnt put anymore thatn like 3 in there though


----------



## Umbilical Syllables (Dec 16, 2004)

Well to give you an idea, I've got a planted 10 gallon stocked with 1 betta, 1 albino red tailed shark, 1 clown pleco, 2 cherry barbs, 2 black mollies, and 1 angelfish

I also have a planted 6 gallon with 1 Golden wonder killifish, 3 black skirt tetras, and 2 bronze corrydoras.


----------



## OfaRevolution31 (Apr 4, 2005)

ok.. thanks. that might work.. sounds cool.. could i get a tige barbs also.. a small one? or anythign cool?? suggestions


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Just make it a community tank.







I want to get a 10 gallon tank, and have it just community. Small fish are fun to raise, and pretty to watch too!!
~Taylor~


----------



## OfaRevolution31 (Apr 4, 2005)

ok.. thats cool. i want a shark..







so.. i dunno i will look in to it... any more ideas?


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2005)

Make it a reef, with a firefish!

--Dan


----------



## OfaRevolution31 (Apr 4, 2005)

i wnat a reef, saltwater fish, but i dont kno much about ti and how it works. so i might jsu get some barbs and sharks


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

OfaRevolution31 said:


> i wnat a reef, saltwater fish, but i dont kno much about ti and how it works. so i might jsu get some barbs and sharks
> [snapback]972635[/snapback]​


You are doing the responsible thing.







Buy whatever freshwater fish that you want. Find out a lotta info on saltwater equipment and fish, and then you can decided if you wanna make the switch.








~Taylor~


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

best bet for a 10g tank will be a feeder tank or a betta


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

You could get a single male Neetroplus Nematopus cichlid. They're pound for pound the most aggressive central american cichlid and they're tiny. (about the same size as convicts) They're pretty hard to come by but Jeff Rapps usually has some for sale you can order. Check out www.tangledupincichlids.com

You might even get away with having a pair in a 10 gallon. They're really cool fish.
They're from crater lakes in Nicaragua so decorate the 10 gallon with plenty of rocks. They're also really easy to take care of and pretty much eat any type of fish food. Good luck


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

Theres also a wide assortment of dwarf cichlids you might want to look into. Some Exodon Paradox tetras are another option. ( they eat guppies ) You can order Exodon tetras from Pedro at www.aquascapeonline.com

Check them out.... They're really neat little fish. I used to have a 2inch exodon that would relentlessy chase a 6inch oscar all over the place. lol :laugh:


----------



## zrreber (Mar 8, 2005)

I use my 10 gal as a feeder tank myself


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

OfaRevolution31 said:


> hey i have an empty 10g tank, and i want to put something in it, is there anything good fish i can have in there?? thanks :nod:
> [snapback]972473[/snapback]​


I think he knows that using his 10gallon as a feeder tank is an option. lol
He's looking for something "good" to put in it. Did I misunderstand the question???


----------



## cracky (Mar 2, 2005)

For a 10 gal , tetras are the best (neons) they look cool when they shoal together.

or try goin marine and drop in a couple of those ""BALL" like things with tentacles all over ,they look cool too, and a SMALL blue ocean fish which dosent get big. (VERY SMALL)

fire fish looks good too


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

tiger barbs


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

i have a thread in the general discussions about what small fish can go in little tanks. there are many kinds. dwarf puffers are one.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

A 10g is unsuitable for keeping piranha's, so:

*_Moved to Non-Piranha General Discussion_*


----------



## HyBrid (Feb 25, 2005)

put in like 4 male fancy guppies and 8 females, then use whatever offspring survive for feeders, then your tank would look nice(plant it well) and have a use...


----------



## OfaRevolution31 (Apr 4, 2005)

hey. i just bought some fish for my 10g tank. i might get more but so far. i have 1 red tailed shark, some tiger barbs, and some neons, and it is heavily planted


----------



## oojit (Feb 24, 2005)

u should plant the sh*t out of it and put female bettas


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

female betta tank is always a good idea... if you get very nice females (i.e. not run of the mill walmart females). for example, this is a turqouise super delta female who i picked up for $10 from a show breeder:
View attachment 56920


as for putting a male betta in there.... i'd say FORGET IT. especially the idea of male betta + angel fish - its like ASKING for trouble! males are best on their own. if you put them with anything it'd better be something that minds its own business and does not have flashy colors or excessive finnage.


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

tink whats so special about that betta? looks like ya average betta to me, but im not a betta boff like you are, so enlighten me!


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

first of all, her color. you will notice that there is not a HINT of red on her body or fins. she is an incredibly clean colored fish. her form is also excellent, with the placement, size, and shape of all of her fins. her tail in particular is very nice, showing decent but not exceptional branching (females with exceptional branching can go upwards of $25). hope that helps ^_^

edit: also, she carries the 'rigid tail' genotype, and shows it in her phenotype. any male offspring she would produce when bred to a delta, superdelta, halfmoon, or crowntail type would not be your typical 'veil tail' that is sold in pet stores.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

Tinkerbelle said:


> first of all, her color. you will notice that there is not a HINT of red on her body or fins. she is an incredibly clean colored fish. her form is also excellent, with the placement, size, and shape of all of her fins. her tail in particular is very nice, showing decent but not exceptional branching (females with exceptional branching can go upwards of $25). hope that helps ^_^
> 
> edit: also, she carries the 'rigid tail' genotype, and shows it in her phenotype. any male offspring she would produce when bred to a delta, superdelta, halfmoon, or crowntail type would not be your typical 'veil tail' that is sold in pet stores.
> [snapback]978682[/snapback]​


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Umbilical Syllables said:


> Well to give you an idea, I've got a planted 10 gallon stocked with 1 betta, 1 albino red tailed shark, 1 clown pleco, 2 cherry barbs, 2 black mollies, and 1 angelfish


The betta is actually okay in that setup?

It sounds pretty heavily stocked, mind you.


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

Mettle said:


> Umbilical Syllables said:
> 
> 
> > Well to give you an idea, I've got a planted 10 gallon stocked with 1 betta, 1 albino red tailed shark, 1 clown pleco, 2 cherry barbs, 2 black mollies, and 1 angelfish
> ...


it may work for him, but it may not work for anyone else. bettas have huge personalities and varations therein.

i would NOT reccomend that setup to anyone, because angelfish + bettas = disaster, usually. the only way its probably not ending up in a giant brawl is that he's got the tank planted. bettas LOVE cover (thats another reason why betta hex tanks SUCK). if you keep female bettas in any number, you keep them similar to piranhas in the aspect that they do best in odd numbers, and groups of 3 minimum (otherwise they end up the tank bully). also, the tank needs to be at least 1/3-1/2 HEAVILY planted.


----------



## Jaiofspam (Dec 12, 2004)

just get a pacman frog...


----------



## Anko (Oct 2, 2004)

Jaiofspam said:


> just get a pacman frog...
> [snapback]1017344[/snapback]​


another old topic brought up ey?


----------



## themainman (Dec 15, 2004)

OfaRevolution31 said:


> hey i have an empty 10g tank, and i want to put something in it, is there anything good fish i can have in there?? thanks :nod:
> [snapback]972473[/snapback]​


Make a wet/dry system.


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

if u want fish get like 3 dwarf puffers and a pleco that grows to 2 inches


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

King Piranha said:


> a pleco that grows to 2 inches
> [snapback]1023147[/snapback]​


And what type of pleco would that be?


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

You cannot put exodons in there. Well atleast not enough to make them look/act cool!


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

Mettle said:


> King Piranha said:
> 
> 
> > a pleco that grows to 2 inches
> ...


an Otocinclus


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

King Piranha said:


> Mettle said:
> 
> 
> > King Piranha said:
> ...


That's not a pleco.


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

ya i no i forgot the name so i just said that


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Mettle said:


> King Piranha said:
> 
> 
> > Mettle said:
> ...


Same family (Loricariidae)


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

what are u gonna do


----------

